# SURVIVOR.



## ZimD (Mar 2, 2012)

So Survivor is pretty much the best TV show ever, and it is rockin' its way into season 24 currently. Anybody else watching this season or watch this show in general?

Personally I have been loving the first three weeks of this season compared to the last two. The last two were completely boring and had like two people dominate the air time and just sucked in general and RI was the worst idea ever, so having that all gone is a huge refresher. This season is way better. I'm like 99% sure that Troyzan or Jonas will win. A Troy/Jonas/Monica F3 would not surprise me.

Colton is in my bottom two contestants of all time currently.. S21 Jane is still the worst but that's another conversation entirely. He's so whiny and obnoxious and over-the-top and judgmental and hypocritical and everything about him makes me want to push him into a fucking wood chipper.


----------

